# DELONGHI MAGNIFICA ECAM 22.110B LEAKING INTO DRIP TRAY... HELP PLEASE!



## Rob Mac (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi all. Here's hoping somebody can help with this annoying problem.

I have an issue where too much water is leaking into the left hand side of the drip tray (steam nozzle side) when the machine is either:



first switched on and charging up,


making coffee,


top right button is pressed to activate the steam function, or


machine is turning off both manually and automatically.


I've followed various how to videos posted on YouTube by Milen Stoitsev (Thanks Milen, all v.helpful and informative), but unfortunately none address my actual problem.

As per Milen's video "DeLonghi Magnifica Ecam Water Leaks and Dispenser Cleaning", I stripped the machine down, thoroughly checked and cleaned the interior (including descaling where required), removed, cleaned and reinstated all accessible hoses and also replaced the O rings to the infuser as a matter of routine maintenance. Happily that improved the coffee strength and cured a minor leak into the grounds box, but I still have the issue of too much water running into the drip tray.

By process of elimination I have identified that the water is coming from a plastic pipe which then discharges into the upright black drainage section that then runs off into the drip tray. It is clean hot water with no coffee grounds or staining. See attached video for identification purposes.

I've searched online but unfortunately can't find a parts diagram for this model anywhere that will help me identify what this pipe is, where it comes from or what it connects to. If anybody recognises this problem, I'd appreciate your help and advice as to what part(s) I need and how to fit them.

Although the machine is 5-6 years old it's had very light use (2 cups a day max). Other than this annoyance, it works perfectly and makes great coffee, so I'm reluctant to scrap it and spend £ hundreds on a new machine when it can be repaired for the price of a few quids worth of spare parts and a couple of hours of my time. Thanks to lockdown I've got plenty of time on my hands and my repair skills are probably above that of your average DIY-er, so I'm fairly confident I can tackle this with a bit of help and advice from anyone who knows what the problem is and how to solve it.

Thanks in advance

Rob


----------



## Rob Mac (Mar 5, 2021)

UPDATE....

I thought the problem might be the steam valve unit, so I've just replaced it but the problem still persists 😡

Please can anybody shed some light on where this leak is likely coming from?


----------



## Rob Mac (Mar 5, 2021)

SECOND UPDATE

To continue this conundrum....



Steam valve replaced,


3x large orange O rings to infuser replaced,


Still no joy.


Today I've stripped out the piston head/thermoblock. There are no visible cracks to the plastic casing and no blockages that I can see. In the absence of any obvious fault I'm now stuck.

Could the thermoblock itself have failed in some way and be the cause of my problem (excess water running through the cooling chamber into the drip tray and grounds box), or could there be a valve/switch causing the leak?

I can easily replace the thermoblock unit, but I'm really not sure if this part is the cause of my problem. Has anyone had a problem with a thermoblock where the actual fault wasn't immediately obvious, but replacing it cured the leak?

From what I've read Delonghi machines suffer similar leaks on a fairly regular basis, but it's frustrating because I can't identify the cause in this instance and feel like I'm stumbling around in the dark and spending out for various parts on the off chance that it might work, but obviously I'm getting nowhere fast.

Anyone have any ideas?

Cheers, Rob


----------



## Stevedb (May 1, 2021)

Hi Rob did you fixed it it is just the small o ring inside the valve on thermoblock partner 5213217701

Regards

Steve


----------



## MagnificaRepairMan (Sep 10, 2021)

Hi. I just replaced the o rings to lots of my Magnifica S. I was getting zero water through the brewing unit. It now makes coffee but there is still some water discharged into the tray in the same way as you. Some have said this is normal as a pressure relief system but I don't really know for sure. The o rings that were causing the problem were shown on this YouTube video.


----------



## MagnificaRepairMan (Sep 10, 2021)

Not a great video but the bit in the pictures is accessed by taking the top housing off. The other video you mentioned shows it better. It is near the front on the top a few inches behind the indicator lights.


----------



## MagnificaRepairMan (Sep 10, 2021)

I have noticed mine does the shot of coffee with no leaking into the drip tray but once it stops, water immediately starts going into the drip tray. Is this normal / a pressure relief valve?


----------

